# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Hỏi về cách giảm bavia dây khi tiện tự động.

## spkt2004

Chào các bác, em gặp một vấn đề như thế này. Em làm hệ thống cánh tay cấp phôi tự động cho máy tiện, trước kia thì có công nhân gá phôi, sau khi máy gia công xong thì lấy sản phẩm ra và vệ sinh luôn bavia quấn trên chống tâm và mâm cặp. 
Giờ em đang lên thiết kế, mọi thứ đều ổn, chỉ có điều em đang băn khoăn là làm sao khi máy gia công mà không tạo ra bavia quấn đó, mà chỉ sinh ra bavia mảnh thôi. Bên khách hàng họ dự định sẽ định kì mở vệ sinh, nhưng mà như vậy thì cực quá.
Em không biết nhiều về cnc phay tiện nói chung, mà chỉ hiểu cơ bản thôi. Em nghĩ lập trình gia công cho ăn dao theo chu kì không biết có ổn không, thời gian sẽ tăng nhưng còn vấn đề gì nữa hay không thì em chưa biết.
Nếu các bác biết, chỉ giúp em nhé, cần hỏi thêm thông tin gì cứ việc hỏi tại em không hiểu lắm nên chưa biết thông tin gì sẽ cần cho các bác bình luận nên chưa đưa lên thêm.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## QuyND

Em không biết nhiều về tiện nhưng thỉnh thoảng em có la cà trên mạng thì biết được là có 1 loại dao mảnh gọi là “Chip Breaker” - nôm na là khi tiện ra ba dớ sẽ tự gãy, không bị quấn vào mâm cặp, chống tâm. Nhưng thằng này khó chịu cái là phải đúng speed and feed và độ dày khi ăn dao thì ba dớ mới tự gãy, còn nếu ăn mỏng quá thì nó vẫn ra dây thôi ạ.

Từ khóa Google: “Chip Breaking Insert” - Bác có thể tham khảo thêm món PrimeTurning của Sandvik.

----------

anhcos, spkt2004

----------


## CQV

bác dùng chip phổ thông nào cũng dc , loại R0.2-0.4 thường là dao tinh ăn mỏng ra giây vì lượng dư ít nên ko đáng kể , loại R0.2-0.4 này bóc thô tùy chíp nhưng thường thì ko hiệu quả chỉ ngon 1 vài loại R0.4 , loại bóc thô bẻ phôi chuyên thường R0.8 , chạy bước tiến lớn , thường ở mức F0.25 ~ 0.4 mm/ vòng , thông số chạy cho phép dc ghi trên nhãn kèm theo hộp chíp giao chính hãng , bác coi ở đó mà chỉnh theo cho hiệu quả vs từng loại chíp , thường tiện thô cnc ko ai để chạy ra dây bavia cả , bóc thô chỉ cần 5 phút ra dây ko có ai coi máy là toi 1 dàn chíp vs cán dao rồi .

----------

spkt2004

----------


## spkt2004

Cảm ơn 2 bác, em chưa bao giờ đứng máy cả. Nghe các bác nói vậy hy vọng là có giải pháp rồi. Quan trọng là người đứng máy kinh nghiệm sẽ biết. Nếu như vậy, để em sẽ chạy qua xưởng ông anh hỏi thử ổng biết vụ này không? Ổng là thợ cứng, nhưng mà toàn đứng máy cơ không ah.

----------

